# Duda amplificadores operacionales



## alejomdp (Nov 22, 2005)

Hola a todos:

Les comento mi problemita. Hace ya bastante que busco una solución al problema de usar una sola fuente (en mi caso una batería de 9V) para alimentar un TL071 funcionando como NO inversor para amplificar audio.

En internet encontré lo de usar un divisor resistivo.

Con eso pude lograr la configuración INVERSOR conectando la "masa" del divisor resistivo (que en realidad es 4,5V) a la pata no inversora y las alimentaciones del OA a la masa real del circuito y al positivo de la batería. Todo sonó lógico y lo simulé en el Microcap (que es el único programa que más o menos logro entender) y lo probé en la práctica con ambos resultados satisfactorios.

El tema es que NECESITO que sea NO inversor.

Intenté varias probables conexiones usando la misma lógica que usé para el inversor pero ni funcionaron en la práctica ni en la simulación (fueron todas en base a la conexión típica no inversora).

Es probable que no sea posible? Porque la mayoría de los circuitos que veo son inversores....

Ya estoy pensando en poner dos etapas inversoras, pero no me parece una solución elegante....

Espero alguna iluminada respuesta
Muchas gracias

Alejo


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

Para amplificador se utiliza la configuración de inversor porque esta permite ajustar la ganancia, algo que no se podría hacer en la configuración de no inversor. Si quieres la salida no inversora utiliza dos amplificador en modo inversor, ya que eso es lo que comúnmente se utiliza.

Saludos,
Fernando.


----------



## alejomdp (Dic 7, 2005)

fer dijo:
			
		

> Para amplificador se utiliza la configuración de inversor porque esta permite ajustar la ganancia, algo que no se podría hacer en la configuración de no inversor. Si quieres la salida no inversora utiliza dos amplificador en modo inversor, ya que eso es lo que comúnmente se utiliza.
> 
> Saludos,
> Fernando.



Gracias por responderme.

Perdón por la demora pero anduve colgado en otras cosas....

Ya descubrí una forma, está en el adjunto. La R3 es necesaria (fue la solución que encontré) y debe ser alta, yo usé una de 470K.

Igual la ganancia en los no inversores se puede ajustar, con R1 y R2. La fórmula es diferente nomás.

Bueno saludos y gracias

Alejo


----------



## jp16 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola, soy estudiante de ingenieria en electronica y agradecería me aclaren algunas dudas;

como se puede medir el voltaje offset y el slew rate de un amplificador operacional?

que tan cierto es que el producto de la ganancia por el ancho de banda es constante??, depende de la frecuencia de la señal??

agradezco sus respuestas!!


----------



## aerodesliza (Mar 28, 2007)

Puedes medir el offset de la sgte forma: Puedes entrar un voltaje y ajustar el opam a una ganancia determinada cuando midas a la salida veras que el voltaje es menor que como lo habia calcualdo pues solo restas ese valor con el ideal que habias calculado y ya está


----------



## El nombre (Mar 29, 2007)

Si se coloca elmismo potencial en las dos entradas, por ejem. 0V ¿Qué tenemos a la salida?
Así sabes realmente el valor sin ningún tipo de cálculo
Saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 29, 2007)

El slew rate lo medis de la siguiente forma:
1) Inyectas una señal senaoidal de baja amplitud y verificas que la salida este bien.
2) Aumentas la amp. de la senoidal hasta empezar a ver el recorte.
3) A medida que subas la ampl la senoidal se va a parecer mas a una triangular. Cuando llegues a eso medis el slew rate.

Para esto usa carga resistiva y no muy alta frec. 

Lo de producto G-AB se cumple bien bajo ciertas condiciones porque es matematico. El problema es que eso esta pensadop para una carga resistiva, vale decir que una carga que no sea exactamente resistiva te cambia la resp en frec. ya que introduce polos y ceros. ok?

saludos.


----------



## matto1234 (Jun 23, 2008)

Buenas!
queria saber si es que es posible conectar 2 amplificador operacionales, el primero como amplificador no inversor de una señal y la salida de este conectada a la entrada no inversora del segundo que es usado como comparador... con un voltaje de referencia de 3V en la entrada inversora
la cosa es que necesito que al amplificar esta señal a mas de 3V la salida del comparador sea el +Vsat.
y otra cosa el A.O para que funcione como comparador tiene que estar alimentado en forma simetrica? EJ: +5V y -5 V

ojala me puedan ayudar... igual dejo una imagen del diagrama para que entiendan mejor!
ahora... si me dicen otra forma de lograr lo que necesito seria muy bueno hehe!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jul 1, 2008)

amigo, no se ve bien la imagen, deberias subirla no pegarla.

igualmente creo q tu proyecto se puede realizar asi, pero deberias explicarte mejor.
en live wire hay esquemas de esos sistemas.


----------



## marcelo_afc (Feb 1, 2009)

Buen día gente! Tengo una parálisis cerebral porque, o el Multisim está rallado o yo tengo que volver a cursar electrónica, jajaja! El tema es el siguiente. Para simplificar una parte del circuito que estoy armando, les comento que básicamente tengo un contador binario cuyas dos primeras salidas (Qa y Qb) van a las patas No inversora e inversora respectivamente de un LM324. La intención es tener una salida alta en el comparador cuando en el contador tenga un "01". Ahora bien, porqué el comparador se pone en alto en el estado "00" del contador? Adjunto una parte del circuito.

Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2009)

Te tengo buenas noticias: su simulador esta en buenas condiciones, pero a usted le esta dando parálisis cerebral.
La funcion del amplificador operacional en el circuito, es de comparar y amplificar la diferencia de voltaje presente en las entradas, y cuando las entradas presentan el mismo voltaje (00, 11) el voltaje de salida es ambiguo o indeterminado.
Mejor utilice compuertas NOT y AND para realizar la funcion logica que requiere.


----------



## marcelo_afc (Feb 6, 2009)

Sin palabras, jaja! Sí, ya lo hice con compuertas y todo ok. 

Muchas gracias!


----------



## arisosillo (Nov 4, 2009)

Hola me gustaria que me comentarais como es el circuito interno para proteger los Amplificadores operacionales contra los cortocircuitos...
Muchas gracias.Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

arisosillo dijo:


> Hola me gustaria que me comentarais como es el circuito interno para proteger los Amplificadores operacionales contra los cortocircuitos...
> Muchas gracias.Un saludo


Por ejemplo en ¿ Que integrado ?
o deseas que se te comenten todas las posibles protecciónes ?


----------



## arisosillo (Nov 4, 2009)

coger un ejemplo concreto de un operacional... el 741 es el que utilizo.
explicarme un poco el funcionamiento que tiene interno contra llos cortocircuitos y si puedes adjuntarme algun esquema seria perfecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2009)

Puedes comenzar buscando el datasheet, en este muy seguramente se encuentra el circuito interno del 741
Cuando lo encuentres, lo publicas y sobre este vemos como es la protección.


----------



## arisosillo (Dic 4, 2009)

quiero hacer un amplificacion de una señal de alterna de 1mv de pico de entrada diferencial hasta 10v de pico con un rango de frecuencias de 1 a 10 khz.No podre tener un error mayor del 1%.

mi pregunta es,,, Como puedo sacar informacion de las hojas de caracteristicas para obtener Ad(ganancia diferencial), ya que me hara falta para obtener mediante calculos la ganacia real ,y asi poder calcular su error.

Lo que yo pense es primeramente en sacar el GBW Y SR para delimitar la busqueda del AO deseado.Para ello lo haré en dos etapas de ganancia 100.

GBW=Ganancia*Ancho de banda=100*9000=900khz
SR=2*pi*f*Amplitud=2pi*10000*0,1=6283v/s=0,00638v/us
Estos son los parametros que meto en la pagina analog devices para limitar la busqueda del Ao deseado.

ganancia real=Ad/(1+(Ad/G)) 

Ad que la tengo que sacar de la tabla de OPEN LOOP GAIN?esa ganancia es a mi maxima frecuencia(10khz) o es en continua(a bajas frecuencias)?

Lo siento por la parrafada pero si hay alguien que pudiera ayudarme lo agradeceria muchisimo porque estoy atascado y no puedo continuar...

Un saludo y muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 4, 2009)

Hola arisosillo

Adjunto un enlace donde se ve Algo de Open Loop Gain.

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/Electronic/opamp2.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## arisosillo (Dic 5, 2009)

gracias pero lo que yo pregunto va mas alla que esto que me mandaste, necesito alguien que entienda un poco del tema que me pueda ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## ARTUR077 (Dic 7, 2009)

si puedieras especificar mas lo que buscas no me queda muy claro 

segun entiendo quieres amplificar una señal alterna de 1mv a tener de salida 10v y una frecuencia determinada.

si entendi bien:
1.-   el 1mv de entrada que frecuencia tiene?
2.-   el amplificador operacional amplifica el voltaje pero deja la misma frecuencia  
3.-   la ganancia del amplificador operacional se puede calcular facilmente pero se necesita saber exactamente que es lo que quieres de salida
4.-   la frecuencia que quieres de salida dices que de 1 a 10. exactamente que frecuencia quieres. es necesario para calcular el error el rango de 1 a 10 es mas del 1% que dices 

espero poder ayudarte solo plantea un poco mejor el problema para poder analizarlo


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 8, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo que uses 2 etapas tipo amplificador inversor, con ganancia de 100 cada una; asi la señal de salida tendra la misma fase que la de entrada y la ganancia que buscas.  El ancho de banda  es inferior a 1 MHz, si usas el LM741 (el cual puede servir para su proposito).


----------



## lerimock (Feb 19, 2010)

Buenos días. Acabo de diseñar un pequeño circuito con un operacional, y la salida que me ha dado me ha dejado asombrado, ya que está alimentado entre +12 voltios y masa, y cuando pongo una entrada negativa, aunque en el terminal negativo tengo una tensión positiva y en el positivo una entrada negativa, me da salida positiva, cuando me debería dar, pienso yo, salida cero porque el terminal negativo tiene potencial mayor que el positivo. También he probado añadiendo elementos para que incluso el valor absoluto de la tensión negativa sea menor que el de la positiva, pero nada. ¿Puede alguien explicarme esto? Adjunto el esquema.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 20, 2010)

Sólo una palabra: Realimentación.

Para completar la idea, "lazo abierto" puede servir.
Fijate qué podés deducir de ahí.

Saludos


----------



## lerimock (Feb 21, 2010)

Pues sí, sé que no está realimentado. Y sí, sé que está en lazo abierto. Pero vamos, me has dejado igual que estaba con tu respuesta misteriosa e interesantísima llena de pistas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 21, 2010)

Cacho te esta diciendo que a tu circuito le falta "Realimentación", o sea que esta trabajando en "Lazo abierto".
¿ Que pasa con un amplificador operacional cuando trabaja en lazo abierto ?


----------



## lerimock (Feb 21, 2010)

Trabaja como comparador. Ya lo sé. ¿Podéis responderme o no? Si no, dejad de darme pistas.


----------



## antiworldx (Feb 21, 2010)

Ya no lo hagan sufrir, cuando estudie el tema tambien yo me confundi las primeras veces.

Un operacional por tener una altisima ganancia (infinito en caracteristicas ideales), al estar en lazo abierto, cualquier variacion en las entradas, hacen que el operacional siempre se dispare hacia la saturacion positiva o negativa, un operacional nunca tendra valores medios trabajando en lazo abierto, por eso, tambien trabaja como comparador usando esta propiedad de los operacionales.

Ahora si, con esto, ya puedes indagar mas al respecto.


----------



## lerimock (Feb 22, 2010)

Ya, ya sé que se tiene que saturar a positivo o masa en este caso, pero quiero saber por qué se va a positivo cuando el valor de la entrada positiva es menor que el de la negativa.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 22, 2010)

Si ya entiendo lo que decis: http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comparadores.asp

Estás tomando V2 como referencia, por lo tanto sería un comparador NO Inversor.

En lugar de mandar la alimentación a masa (Pin Negativo), probá alimentando con una fuente partida. Me sucedió en el OrCAD que no me funcionaba un comparador (con operacional) por poner el pin negativo a masa.

PD: Los usuarios están tratando de ayudarte, en "tu problema", tus respuestas no suenan muy amables, por lo menos para mí. Deberías ser más cordial. Perdón por el comentario pero es mi impresión a la primera leída, si me equivoco, disculpas.

Saludos


----------



## lerimock (Feb 22, 2010)

No, no te equivocas, y siento si a lo mejro he sido algo brusco, pero es que cuando entro en un foro busco respuestas, no que den pistas para tardar más aún en resolver mi duda y que a lo mejor no lo consiga.


----------



## MGustavo (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaja Ok .. Y al final solucionaste tu problema?, Probaste como te dije?, si no es así la verdad ya no te puedo ayudar pq no me imagino que podría ser.. (La fuente de tensión negativa ponela al revéz, la pala ancha a masa, por las dudas para evitar algun error de software).

Saludos!


----------



## lerimock (Feb 22, 2010)

Pues sigo teniendo dudas, y el caso es que tiene que ser así porque esto es para un proyecto real y sólo tengo alimentación simple.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## sLk (Feb 28, 2010)

Hola, os escribo para preguntantaros una cosa sobre el circuito que le adjunto en la imagen.Se trata de un circuito con dos AO, tal y como se muestra en la figura. Pues bien, planteando las ecuaciones 1) I1=I3+I2+IB =========> * 0= (0-Vo)/R2 +(0-Vo1)/R1 +IB * , pues bien, esto ultimo es lo que no veo claro, el como aplica mallas para obtener esta ultima ecuacion.Si me pudierais decir que paso intermedio ha hecho os lo agradeceria.Un saludo y gracias de antemano


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 28, 2010)

sLk dijo:


> ... Pues bien, planteando las ecuaciones 1) I1=I3+I2+IB =========> * 0= (0-Vo)/R2 +(0-Vo1)/R1 +IB * , pues bien, esto ultimo es lo que no veo claro, *el como aplica mallas para obtener esta ultima ecuacion*



No esta aplicando mallas sino la ley de Ohm ( I = V/R ), solamente que esta mal puesto un subindice.

En: I1=I3+I2+IB  

Se reemplaza por:

I1 = 0 ; OK, porque como el primer AO no tiene offset de tension la tension en extremos de R1 es 0.

I2 = (0 - Vo)/R2 ; OK, es la tension en extremos de R2 dividido R2.

I3 = (0 - Vo1)/*R3* ; Ni I3 ni Vo1 estan especificados en ningun lado, pero deben ser la corriente por R3 y la tension a la salida del AO. 
En la hoja aparece R1 (mal). Por mas que sean del mismo valor, por claridad se debe poner R3.



Hay otro error donde se pone I3+I6=Iout --> es *I2*+I6=Iout


----------



## sLk (Mar 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola, estoy queriendo amplificar una señal en forma diferencial de un circuito aparte al mio, pero no se como realizarlo sin la necesidad de usar 2 operacionales y usar los 2 nodos referidos a mi masa, osea:



La idea seria medir V1-V2 y usar un amplificador no inversor.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 16, 2010)

Si V2-V2 es del orden de mV vas a tener problemas de offset y rechazo de modo comun. En ese caso tenes que usar forzosamente el clasico amplificador de instrumentacion con 4 operacionales.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 16, 2010)

Gracias, efectivamente este seria el circuito que buscaba (yo lo habia pensado asi pero sin el divisor en el +).

Ahora, analizandolo veo que me que ese divisor R2-Rf quedaria en paralelo cuando se analiza V1 y ahi creo que estaria el problema del offset que mencionas y lamentablemente si voy a trabajar en el orden de los mV. Otra cosa que note, es que en pspice no obtenia buenos resultados usando una fuente simple

Supongo que hare lo que puse al principio (2 operacionales), o un instrumental como decias (3 operacionales), lo bueno de esta ultima opcion es la eliminacion de las derivas termicas (ademas de las que mencionastes).

Me queda una ultima duda, si yo quisiera trabajar señales por ej. de -2 a 2 v (por decir algo), y solamente quiero usar fuentes simples, ¿el mejor metodo seria usar un offset en el terminal positivo para levantar la señal?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 16, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ...Ahora, analizandolo veo que me que ese divisor R2-Rf quedaria en paralelo cuando se analiza V1 y ahi creo que estaria el problema del offset que mencionas y lamentablemente si voy a trabajar en el orden de los mV. Otra cosa que note, es que en pspice no obtenia buenos resultados usando una fuente simple


El offset al que me refiero es al de las entradas, que es de mV o menos segun el operacional elegido.
Cuando las señales o la precision son de niveles comparables a este offset hay que corregirlo ya sea con los pines disponibles para esto (si tiene) o externamente.

Por otro lado, el circuito que mostraste no puede funcionar con tensiones negativas o cerca de 0.



> Supongo que hare lo que puse al principio (2 operacionales), o un instrumental como decias (3 operacionales), lo bueno de esta ultima opcion es la eliminacion de las derivas termicas (ademas de las que mencionastes).


El circuito que te mostre (restador) es para señales del orden de volts y necesita que la fuente de señal sea relativamente de baja impedancia.

Y justamente cuando las señales son de mV y alta impedancia se agregan dos amplificadores no inversores con una resistencia segun la imagen





En esta configuracion, fijate que la primer parte es parecida a la que habias hecho, solamente que con esta tenes menos influencia del offset (algo se cancela) y mejor rechazo modo comun.



> Me queda una ultima duda, si yo quisiera trabajar señales por ej. de -2 a 2 v (por decir algo), y solamente quiero usar fuentes simples, ¿el mejor metodo seria usar un offset en el terminal positivo para levantar la señal?


Me parece mejor hacer el ultimo circuito con un operacional cuadruple y al 4to AO usarlo para masa virtual.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 21, 2010)

Despues de dar varias vueltas al asunto, mas o menos llegue a algo, al final decidi hacer esto:

Vsig+ -> Atenuador -> Amplificador Instrumental (usado como amplificador y no diferenciador) -> ADC diferencial (unipolar) [ADC+]

Vsig- -> Atenuador -> Amplificador Instrumental (usado como amplificador y no diferenciador) -> Le reste una cierta continua -> ADC diferencial (unipolar) [ADC-]

La señal de entrada puede ir de 20mV a 20V, entonces la señal a la salida me quedo de tal forma que entre [ADC+] y [ADC-] tenga una señal de 0 a 1V.

Usando una fuente de 5v conecte los operacionales a 5V - 2,5V - 0V, buscando en google encontre un regulador interesante para conseguir los 2,5v (http://electgpl.blogspot.com/2009/06/conversor-fuente-simple-simetrica.html).

Ademas agregue un limitador de tension usando 2 diodos. 

Los 2 inconvenientes que me quedan por resolver:

- El ancho de banda, con un lm358/324 (los mas baratos que andan dando vuelta) no llega a 100kHz, con un Tl082 levanto hasta 140kHz, pero el costo seria el doble. 

- Si quisiera multiplexar Vsig+, la unica forma que tengo es usar una llave analogica despues de atenuador, con lo cual tendria que repetir 2 veces el atenuador para las distintas fuentes de señal.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 29, 2010)

Sigo dando vueltas con el mismo circuito, y decidi modificarlo tal como dijiste en un principio:

Vsig+ -> Atenuador -> Amplificador Instrumental + (usado diferenciador) 

Vsig- -> Atenuador -> Amplificador Instrumental  - (usado como diferenciador) 

Salida del Instrumental -> ADC +

Haciendo esto uso el instrumental como deberia usarse, como diferencial  y el circuito se simplifica muchisimo mas.

Ahora tengo esta duda, yo como atenuador use resistencias relativamente altas, pero esto tiene el limite de que si son muy altas generan mucho ruido termico, la pregunta es ¿me importa ese ruido termico sabiendo que tengo un diferencial (groso) adelante que deberia matarlo?

Osea, ¿podria hacer un divisor resistivos con resistencias del orden del Mega sin importarme el ruido termico?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 29, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Ahora tengo esta duda, yo como atenuador use resistencias relativamente altas, pero esto tiene el limite de que si son muy altas generan mucho ruido termico, la pregunta es ¿me importa ese ruido termico sabiendo que tengo un diferencial (groso) adelante que deberia matarlo?


No, con una entrada diferencial solamente cancelas las interferencias de modo común. Como el ruido termico es aleatorio --> ni se te va a cancelar, ni se te va a sumar totalmente, será 1.4 veces mayor.  Pero tené en cuenta que el ruido debido al divisor será del orden de los *microvolts* o menos si el ancho de banda es reducido.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 30, 2010)

A tenes razon, yo tenia la loca idea que si bien el ruido era aleatorio, iba a ser el mismo en ambos divisores  .

Gracias por lo ayuda nuevamente, la verdad esta muy piola .


----------



## res (May 26, 2010)

A mi me ha pasado exactamente igual en un circuito que tengo. Se me satura siempre positivamente, sea cual sea la entrada mayor (en mi caso las dos entradas son positivas y solo quiero compararlas, que se sature negativamente (0 v) si v- es mayor y que sature positivamente cuando v+ es mayor). 

He pensado que puede ser la alimentación simétrica... La verdad es que siempre pensé que funcionaría...

Alguien puede sacarnos de la duda y decirnos si es ese el error???


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (May 26, 2010)

res dijo:


> A mi me ha pasado exactamente igual en un circuito que tengo. Se me satura siempre positivamente, sea cual sea la entrada mayor (en mi caso las dos entradas son positivas y solo quiero compararlas, que se sature negativamente (0 v) si v- es mayor y que sature positivamente cuando v+ es mayor).
> 
> He pensado que puede ser la alimentación simétrica... La verdad es que siempre pensé que funcionaría...
> 
> Alguien puede sacarnos de la duda y decirnos si es ese el error???



Usando el 324 o alguno de sus derivados 358, etc, podrias usar una fuente simple y si la tension en (+) es menor (-) a la salida obtenes 0v. En cambio si (+)>(-) a la salida tenes Vcc.



El problema de lerimock creo que viene por el lado de que el esta metiendole una tension negativa a un operacional que trabaja con fuente simple.


----------



## res (May 26, 2010)

Eso es lo que busco. Entonces entiendo, por lo que dices, que no todos los operacionales funcionarían con el circuito que has realizado... intentaré utilizar esos tipos.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## iceman333 (Jun 15, 2010)

Holas!..tengo una pequeña duda..resulta que quiero utilizar un amplificador operacional TL 081en su configuracion de seguidor o bien como no inversor de ganancia unitaria..y solo voy a tener a la entrada (+) del amplificador tensiones entre 0 y aproximadamente 4.5 V. Por lo que lei en hoja de datos e internet en general..como no estoy metiendo una señal alterna, no voy a necesitar alimentación simetrica osea por ejemplo 12 y -12 V..y por lo tanto basta alimentar el amplificador con una alimentacion simple de 0V y 5V..V+ = 5V y V-=0V..pero haciendo eso y conectando la entrada (+) a masa..a la salida deberia tener 0V..pero tengo casi los 5V de la alimentación de la V+!!..esto quiere decir que necesito alimentacion simetrica siempre??..que estoy haciendo mal??..controle las conexiones muchas veces..las cuales de hecho son muy pocas..
gracias por la ayuda!..


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola iceman333
Si las hojas de especificaciones del TL081 dicen que se puede polarizar con solo la fuente positiva y de 5v pues debe funcionar.

Pero con 5 V. en la entrada de la configuración seguidor no podrá darte de salida 5 v. 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## iceman333 (Jun 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Mr Carlos!..pero me quedo con una duda mas..jeje..en teoria en config de emisor deberia tener a la salida la misma que a la entrada de la pata no inversora..o es q es solo teoria?..yo para el trabajo que estoy haciendo para la facu..necesito que la tension de salida sea la misma o practicamente la misma a la entrada que a la salida!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 16, 2010)

Hola iceman333

Si, así es, solo en teoría, de lo que se habla en la teoría es del amplificador ideal.

Si necesitas que la entrada sea igual que la salida debes aumentar a unos 7 v el voltaje de polarización.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## iceman333 (Jun 16, 2010)

Muchas gracias MrCarlos!..hice lo que me aconsejaste y me anduvo!


----------



## Marcos cba (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola gente! Bueno, el tema es el siguiente... tengo q*UE* hacer un acondicionador de senal para un acelerometro (2255B) que consiste en lo siguiente:

El acelerometro me da una salida que varia de -5 a +5 V. Esta salida debe ingresar a un ADC que acepta valores de entrada q*UE* van de 0v a 3.3V. Por tanto, para cubrir todo el rango de variacion lo que hice fue reducir la senal del acelerometro a -1.65 a +1.65 V con un divisor resitivo y montarlo en una continua de 1.65V. Esto lo hice con el el circuito q*UE* adjunto abajo.

Hasta aca todo funciona perfecto... pero ahora mi duda es: Como puedo hacer para limitar la salida de este circuito para que me de como maximo valores de 0 a 3.9V??? Esto es por si las dudas, por esas cosas d*E* la vida ingresa al circuito una senal menor a -5V, lo que haria q*UE* haya valores negativos a la entrada del ADC. La limitacion superior limitada a 3.9 es solo para proteger q*UE* no ingresen valores mayores a 5v en el ADC.
Probe colocar un zenner  de 3.9V a la salida, el problema es que para valores menores a -5v la salida se hace negativa hasta alcanzar los -0.7V q*UE* limita el zenner. Adjunto grafico de esto tambien. Como puedo hacer para que limite a 0v y no a -0,7v???

Muchas gracias! Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2010)

Un díodo rápido andará por los 0,3 V


----------



## Marcos cba (Sep 15, 2010)

Hola DOSMETROS! No entendi bien que me sugeriste... donde decis q*UE* ponga ese diodo??

Saludos!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hola buenas. Te propongo una idea. ¿Por qué no sumas 5 voltios a la salida del acelerómetro, luego pasas la tensión a digital con un convertidor A/D y luego la vuelves a transformar en analógica con un Convertidor D/A de hasta 3.3v. Te quedaría perfecto...

......

Hola pienso que el ADC ya corta las tensiones de entrada hasta cierto punto claro. ¿Nos puedes decir qué valores máximos son los que soporta antes de que se casque? Creo que serán mucho más elevados que los que temes con lo cual no hay problema: cuando la tensión del acelerómetro sea un pelín inferior a -5v el ADC no las reconocerá (para él son 0 voltios) y cuando el acelerómetro dea un pelín superior a +5v el acelerómetro no la reconocerá (para él serán 3.33v)

Me gustó la idea de transformar los -5,+5 voltios a 0,3.33 voltios. yo me estaba rompiendo la cabeza...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2010)

Marcos dijo:


> Hola DOSMETROS! No entendi bien que me sugeriste... donde decis q*UE* ponga ese diodo??
> 
> Saludos!


 
Claro , en principio agrandá el zenner a 5 V (que entiendo hasta ahí aguanta).

Digo , luego de procesar toda la tensión , pone una resistencia de digamos 100 ohms en serie con la entrada del ADC y el díodo rápido desde la entrada del ADC a masa. 

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos cba (Sep 17, 2010)

Gracias a losdos por contestar!

Quyque82: estoy usando un procesador ARM7(LPC2148) que permite elegir que funcion darle a los pines. A este pin en particular se lo puede utilizar como entrada al ADC o bien como un IO digital comun. Cuando trabaja como IO permite valores entre 0 y 5 V. Cuando trabaja como ADC permite valores entre 0 y 3,3V. En esta ultima configuracion, un valor superior a 3,3V hasta 5 V no quema el ADC pero produce lecturas incorrectas, por esto es que lo quiero limitar a este valor. Si le introduzco valores negativos nose que pasara... supongo que si son pequenos no hacen nada, pero prefieron no arriesgarme a quemarlo protegiendolo primero .

DOSMETROS: perdona mi limitacion... pero podrias subir un pequeno esquema de lo que me sugeris hacer... p*OR*q*OUE* nose si terminode entender bien...  Yo lo que necesito es que la salida del cirucito que agregue no supere los 3.9V (a eso lo logre con el zenner) ni sea menor a 0 V (esto es lo q*UE* no se bien como hacerlo)...

Saludos!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hola. Y has provado a usar un comparador de tensión con otro operacional ? Si la tensión que entra es menor que 0 el comparador se va a 0... (necesitarías un operacional que se alimente con positivos y 0)

Lo hice a prisa y corriendo por lo que usé los componentes que me fueron apareciendo en el ordenador y que no son los que tienen que ser como por ejemplo el AO 741 (ese no vale por que no se alimenta entre positivo y cero, creo...)

A ver si te sirve el esquema... Dime las dudas


----------



## Marcos cba (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola gente! Bueno al final la solucion mas simple q encontre para solucionar este problema fue limitar la tension con la alimentacion de operacional.... es decir como valor maximo positivo necesitaba Vcc=4 V alimente el AO con 5V. Como el mino era de cero volt puse vee=0v. Con esto tengo la salida limitada como necesito!

Gracias por la ayuda! 
SAludos


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 23, 2010)

¿Las entradas pueden tomar un valor mayor a Vcc y menor a VEE? si es asi, tene cuidado ya que los operacionales tienen un limite a la entrada respecto de su alimentacion, ej:

- Vin= 10v, Vcc= 5v => dependiendo el operacional se puede dañar.
- Vin=-10, Vee= -5v => de nuevo, el operacional se puede dañar.

Si es tu caso, pone un limitador con diodos a la entrada como dice DOSMETROS.


----------



## Jorgemislata (Nov 30, 2010)

Hola buenas, nos han mandado un problema para una practica de analogica y no soy capaz de resolverlo, a ver si me podeis dar alguna idea, el esquema lo dejo adjunto y mis problemas son los siguientes,
cuando hallo la expresion Vs/Ve me queda de la siguiente manera (o por lo menos yo consigo 
llegar a lo siguiente): -1/R2*(R2C2Wj+1)*(1/R1C1WJ+1) no se si estara bien pero es de la unica manera que lo  consigo arreglar, siendo w0 diferentes en cada termino.. y una Ganacia de 1/10k (algo que me planteo imposible jaja)

el ejercicio me pregunta lo siguiente:
Previamente a la sesión de laboratorio, analizar el circuito de la Figura 6 y calcular la
expresión de Gu=Vs/Ve en función de la frecuencia, es decir la expresión Gu(jw) sin
sustituir valores numéricos. Usando esta expresión calcular numéricamente el módulo
de la ganancia a 1 kHz, es decir | Gu(jw) | para w = 2×Π×1000.


y con la expresion de antes no se como sustituir para hallar una G con 1KHz de frecuencia... que hago con la j?? no se si entendeis mi pregunta, o la ganancia realmente solo lo miro en el termino Constante??

Y otra cuestion seria dibujar el diagrama de Bode con 2 w0 diferentes que la verdad no logro entender como lo voy ha hacer..  toda ayuda es util, muchas gracias

Por cierto los datos son R2=10k R1=820
C1=10µ   y C2=0.68n (n de nano)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 30, 2010)

Tenes que obtener el modulo de esa expresion, ej:

G(s)=1/(s+3)

G(jw)=1/(jw+3)

G(jw)=1/(jw+3)*[(jw-3)/(jw-3)]=(jw-3)/(-w^2-9)=3/(w^2+9) - jw/(w^2+9) 

Ahi pude obtener la parte real y la parte imaginaria de esa expresion. El modulo es:

Modulo= (Parte Real^2 + Parte Img^2)^(1/2)

|G(w)|= {[3/(w^2+9)]^2 + [w/(w^2+9)]^2}^(1/2)

Eso tenes que hacer con tu expresion. Acordate que si tenes un imaginario en el denominador, tenes que pasarlo al numerador usando el conjugado.


----------



## Dangi (Dic 1, 2010)

El AO esta como inversor asi que la salida sera - R2eq / R1eq

R1eq sera Cs1R1 + 1 / Cs1 
R2eq sera si no me he liado R2 / Cs2R2 + 1

Si no me he equivocado al realizar la division te queda algo del estilo
( Cs1 * R2 ) / [ ( Cs2R2 + 1 ) * ( Cs1R1 + 1 ) ]

con lo cual te queda s / s^2 con muchos numeros por medio

Lo que tienes en la s es la ganancia.
Con el s^2 debes resolver y encontrar los polos o zeros.


----------



## Marcos cba (Dic 30, 2010)

Revivo este tema nada mas para comentar que la mejor opcion para solucionar mi problema fue utilizar la recomendacion de DOSMETROS. Colocando una R y un díodo rápido a la entrada del ADC se solucionaron todos los problemas! 

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2010)

Gracias por comentar la solución 

Viste que a veces lo sencillo es eficiente 

Saludos !


----------



## Marcos cba (Dic 30, 2010)

Totalmente! Ya que está adjunto la imagen del circuito por si ah alguien le sirve....

D1 y D2 deben tener una caida de 0,3V o menos en condución... yo utilice el 1N5819 y funciono perfecto.



Saludos!


----------



## cabezon103 (Feb 9, 2011)

Es cierto que si a un amplificador le aplico una senal de corriente alterna a la entrada, por ejemplo a 1khz, y a la salida esta frecuencia cambie, por ejemplo que salga a 2khz? Si alguien me puede desmentir o ayudar 
gracias de antemano.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 10, 2011)

Si el operacional está funcionando dentro de sus parámetros normales, *no* cambia ninguna frecuencia.


----------



## cabezon103 (Feb 10, 2011)

ok gracias, solo por aclarar: yo me refiero a kee este cambio de frecuencia no se de por un mal funcionamiento del amplificador, sino que sea algo que se pueda manipular a preferencia del disenador.
me contestate pensadolo a si? o no fui muy claro en la pregunta


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 10, 2011)

Fuiste claro en la pregunta, y yo en la respuesta. Un operacional es un amplificador con determinadas características, pero no deja de ser un amplificador. Y como cualquier amplificador, si a la salida le ponés un circuito *resonate* la frecuencia p.ej. podría ser el doble, pero no por acción del operacional, si no del circuito sintonizado al que está acoplado.
Salvo que haya alguna aplicación que desconozca totalmente no se puede hacer.


----------



## cabezon103 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok, ya me quedó mas claro, muchas gracias.


----------



## X4vi (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola,

Un amplificador de lazo abierto, es un amplificador el cual su salida no esta realimentada con ninguna entrada del AO, en cambio un amplificador de lazo cerrado es el que esta realimentada su salida no??

Digo esto por que en un ejercicio me piden que calcule la salida en lazo abierto del AO, el caso es que me sale pero... no acabo de entender bien lo del lazo abierto ya que como se puede ver en la imagen la salida si esta realimentada con Vn. O cuando decimos lazo abierto no puede haber ninguna fuente en la entrada Vn?.
 Se que es un poco liosa mi manera de explicar pero creo que es por que no lo acabo de entender.





Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Mar 13, 2011)

La teórica por definición es infinito, la práctica será cincuenta mil o así. Mira el datasheet.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lazo abierto es cuando en tu circuito R2 es infinito (no existe).

PD: y R1 es 0 Ohms.

PD2: y Rp es 0 (espero no acordarme de nada más).


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 13, 2011)

En lazo abierto, la ganancia diferencial entre canales, para calculos practicos se calcula como ganancia infinita, eso significa que si las entradas de los operacionales tienen una muy minima variacion de voltaje (micro volts de diferencia entre entradas) tendera la salida a irse al infinito.






Comportandose el operacional como un comparador de voltaje, o en terminos matemáticos, funcionara como una funcion signo. Te detectará el signo de la suma algebraica de ambos voltajes.

En lazo cerrado, tendra una ganancia delimitada por la resistencia de realimentacion entre la resistencia a tierra en el nodo de la entrada invertida del operacional.

Sencillo y práctico.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2011)

La ganancia seria infinta, solo en teoria y haciendo calculos pero en cada AO es un dato que viene dado por el fabricane por ejemplo para el LM387 especifica una ganancia a lazo abierto de 104dB
Para el LM358 esta en 120dB

Esta ganancia tampoco es constante es para un valor determinado de alimentación y para una carga determinada, por encima y por debjao de esa tensión de alimentación esta ganancia decrece

Por eso por lo gneral se muestran curvas para ver este comportamiento

Otro punto a tener en cuente que el producto ganancia en tensión por tensiión de entreda nuna puede ser superior a la alimentación, por una razón muy simple la salida esta en función de la tensión de alimentación y no puede excursionar donde ya no la hay

Seguro que te piden los valore típicos y teoricos y como se llega a que la ganancia es infinite, porque para cada dispotivo real resulta difernte y esta afectado por los parametros mencionados

Te recomiendo leer teoria del amplificador operacional hay muchos libros sobre el tema muchos estan en la web y hay mucho articulos de universidades muy bien detallados con muy buenos ejemplos y en tu idioma, las mejoras obras obvio estan en inglés


----------



## alex11 (May 20, 2011)

disculpen las molestias pero tengo problemas para hacer funcionar este circuito 
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/tpa1nppu/multiplicador.JPG
Les agradecería si me dijeran cual es el error que estoy cometiendo,estoy muy estresado ya que no encuentro el error en la simulación, la simulación la creo en MULTISIM (no lo he probado en físico)
He revisado cada una de las etapas y solo falla en la etapa antilogarítmica, en los AO logarítmicos la señal esta bien, en el AO sumador inversor la señal de salida esta bien (la señal es la suma de las 2 señales de salida de los AO logarítmicos), pero cuando reviso la señal de salida del AO antilogarítmico no sale lo esperado (el producto de las señales de entrada de los AO logarítmicos) espero y me puedan ayudar porque tengo que entregar este trabajo les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## Eduardo (May 20, 2011)

U1 y U5 invierten la señal (logaritmicamente), con +5 y +2 tenes salidas negativas.
U2 las suma y las vuelve a invertir, ahora la suma es un voltaje *positivo*.
--> D1 queda polarizado al reves -> No good.

Da vuelta D1 y el resultado (ideal) sera -*V1*V3*

En la implementacion fisica hay que tener cuidado porque si lo montas asi tal cual es muy probable que oscile a lo bestia.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2011)

Revisa la conexión de U1


----------



## Rigeliano (May 20, 2011)

Creo que los dos tienen razón es positiva la salida de U2 y la entrada inversora de U1 no esta conectada.


----------



## alex11 (May 22, 2011)

Gracias a las respuestas primero que nada.
Disculpen la imagen que envié no me fije como salio la foto, pero la conexión en U1 si esta conectada solo fue un error al momento de tomar la foto al quitar algunas conexiones pero si están conectados correctamente, respecto a invertir el diodo, ya lo había hecho y me manda a saturación del AO, me manda a -9.18 o un valor muy aproximado al valor de voltaje con el que lo alimento, le mando voltajes pequeños pero aun así me manda a saturación  alguien que me diga que podría estar sucediendo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 22, 2011)

alex11 dijo:


> ... pero la conexión en U1 si esta conectada solo fue un error al momento de tomar la foto al quitar algunas conexiones pero si están conectados correctamente, respecto a invertir el diodo, ya lo había hecho y me manda a saturación del AO, me manda a -9.18 o un valor muy aproximado al valor de voltaje con el que lo alimento, le mando voltajes pequeños pero aun así me manda a saturación  alguien que me diga que podría estar sucediendo.


Veamosss...
Noto un exceso de peso genital. Se puede saber para que pegás una imagen que sabés que es incorrecta?

La topología correcta es con D1 para el otro lado y conectando la entrada inversora de U1, algo que por lo visto ya sabías. 

Por que no anda entonces? Porque no basta una topología, si los valores son cualquier verdura tampoco va a funcionar --> Revisando los valores de resistencias que usaste veo que metiste lo que se te dió la gana, con esos valores y esas tensiones de entrada la salida teórica andaría por los *kVolts*.

R1 y R3 se dimensionan teniendo en cuenta los valores maximos de V1 y V3, son valores medio criticos porque si no, se te va a las nubes la corriente en D1 y obviamente al operacional no le va a dar el cuero.
Con R2 terminas de ajustar el factor de escala (se pone un preset).

Como estos valores dependen fuertemente del valor de *Is* (ver la ecuacion de Shockley) que varia segun el diodo, y como si no fuera suficiente, en general se lo conoce solo aproximadamente --> el ajuste termina siendo experimental, primero dimensionas R1R3 viendo no pasarte en corriente con D1 (por los pobres U2 y U6) y despues la escala (R2)


La cosa no termina, para que la simulacion funcione *es necesario* que el modelo usado para el diodo respete la ecuacion de Shockley, o al menos que la corriente sea exponencial con la tension.
Lamentablente el Multisim usa un modelo *lineal por trozos* para los diodos (ver imagen) ==> *No te sirve* --> Vas a tener que usar otro.


----------



## alex11 (May 23, 2011)

Que tal Eduardo gracias por la ayuda, mira la verdad modifique el circuito a lo loco pero ya funciono teóricamente solo baje las señales de entrada y modifique algunas resistencias, mi pregunta es si podrías ayudarme con algunas notas o archivo para entender mejor este circuito porque la verdad no encuentro mucho sobre este tema, así como algunos otros modelos para realizar el multiplicador ya que en un comentario me dijeron que este modelo oscila bastante, te adjunto la foto del circuito que ya funciona con error a la salida pero es muy aproximado y ojala me puedas explicar un poco que modifique y porque ahora si funciona y disculpen cualquier inconveniente les agradezco de verdad sus aportaciones a todos.

ahora si les dejo la foto de la simulación que resulto con los valores aproximados


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2011)

alex11 dijo:


> Que tal Eduardo gracias por la ayuda, mira la verdad modifique el circuito a lo loco pero ya funciono teóricamente solo baje las señales de entrada y modifique algunas resistencias, mi pregunta es si podrías ayudarme con algunas notas o archivo para entender mejor este circuito porque la verdad no encuentro mucho sobre este tema,


Bueno: Leé de vuelta lo que escribí porque veo le diste poca bola , googleá "amplificador logaritmico" y "amplificador antilogaritmico" , idem "ecuacion de Shockley"

No me pidas que escriba cosas que no vas a leer.


----------



## alanfr (Jul 16, 2011)

hola gente, hace mucho que leo el foro, pero nunca cree ningun tema asique cualquier cosa avisen!

tengo esta duda: nesesito hacer un comparador de ventana (creo que se llama asi)  osea sensar un valor y que si se encuentra entre sierto humbral de tencion, tenga como salida un 1
por lo que he visto todos los operacionales trabajan con vcc+/-vcc, pero en el proyecto que estoy realizando no tengo la posivilidad de tener una fuente partida,
ahora la pregunta puedo hacer un comparador de estos con una alimentacion normal osea vcc y gnd???
haa probe con divisores resistivos pero no funciona bien (por lo menos a mi)

muchas gracias!!!! si le erre de sección diculpen las molestia y muevanlo!! 

Alan Fritz


----------



## Pino160789 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola alanfr, he manejado poco los operacionales, como comparadores simples y no existe ningun problema si utilizas Vcc y GND, ya que la operacion consiste en que metas el Voltaje de referencia, ya sea el minimo o el maximo, en la inversora. y el voltaje de prueba en la no inversora de modo que se hace una suma si es menor al voltaje de referencia solo se va a menos saturacion que en tu caso seria GND y si es mayor se iria a Vcc,


----------



## 1024 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hola, depende del A.O que utilices revisa el datasheet para saber si opera correctamente con GND y VCC


----------



## DRAGO (Jul 24, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias Marcos porque por haber subido la imagen de tu diseño terminado me salvaste con romperme el mate tratando d encontrar una solución o de hacer una consulta de este tema


----------



## pandacba (Jul 24, 2011)

Estas respondiendo un tema que no tiene más de 6 meses de inactividad

Lee las normas de participación para evitar ser moderado.


----------



## mariomoskis (Mar 5, 2012)

hola, creo que estoy teniendo un problema con un amplificador operacional lf411

que circuito podria montar parea ver si esta funcionando correctamente

gracias


----------



## Basalto (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola, un seguidor de tensión. O descompensar la tensión de las patillas y ver si en la salida aparecen +Vsaturacion o -Vsaturacion


----------



## mariomoskis (Mar 5, 2012)

ok,gracias por la informacion


----------



## josb86 (Ago 21, 2012)

Les pido su ayuda para salir de dudas acerca de el circuito que adjunto, fue parte de una prueba técnica que me enviaron para una entrevista, lo que yo pensé que hacia el circuito era oscilar  pero no es así y quiero salir de dudas, agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## Dano (Ago 21, 2012)

Asi por arriba mirandolo te daría una tensión que se aproxima a ≈2.4v en R4, I≈2.4A.

Suponiendo ganancia del LM324 muy grande, y la tension de polarizacion de los transistores en 0v.

Te dieron asi nomas el esquema? sin mas datos y dibujado terriblemente?


----------



## josb86 (Ago 21, 2012)

tal cual como esta allí, me dijeron que nada de preguntas
lo simule y me da casi 2.4V pero no se por que. segun entiendo al rinciio como el amplificador es un comarador el voltaje debería sera su salida 12V lo cual activa al 2n3906 y a su ves este al 2n3906 eso creo yo no y el voltaje seria mas o menos 12-vsat, o estoy completamente mal?


----------



## Dano (Ago 21, 2012)

Miralo de esta manera, en la pata no inversora tenes una tensión fija de 1.2v (por el divisor de tensión), esto quiere decir que para que la salida del comparador sea 0v  V(-)>1.2 .

La tensión V(-) esta dada por la siguiente ecuación VR4=V(-)*2 , en el esquema no se ve muy bien porque esta muy confuso pero si lo redibujas se ve claramente el divisor de tensión. (R100k + R100k)


Aunque parece a simple vista un comparador, cuando las tensiones inversora - no inversora tienden a ser iguales, el circuito pasa a trabajar como amplificador diferencial, aunque la ganancia del operacional es muy alta (Ej 1M), la diferencia de tensión la tomamos como muy baja casi tendiendo a ser iguales, por lo tanto la salida del operacional varía entre 0 - 12v de forma lineal.

La tensión VR4 se aproxima a 2.4V desde 0 , nunca va a pasar los 2.4v

Hay muchas formas de explicar el circuito, talvez otro tenga ganas de escribir y te tira mas letra,


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2012)

Buenos días.

Ese circuito es un "Clásico" regulador serie, veamos....
 La entrada No Inversora está a una tensión de 1,09Voltios, valor dado por el divisor compuesto por R1 y R2.
En la entrada Inversora hay un divisor de tensión compuesto por R5 y R6 ambas de 100K
Para que la entrada Inversora tenga la misma tensión que la No Inversora en la parte superior de R4 tendremos que tener 1,09 x 2 = 2,18Voltios

Solucion en R3 habrá 2,18Voltios y una corriente de 2,18Amperios.

Otra cuestion es que el Transistor Serie es un 2N3905 o 2N3906 (no lo veo bien),
En cualquier caso este transistor tiene una corriente de Colector máxima de 100mA por lo que con toda seguridad lo romperíamos , pero no creo que el planteamiento del problema valla por ese lado, más bien pienso que el razonamiento a seguir es determinar la tensión que tendríamos en la salida...  aunque solo sea durante 1µsegundo.

Sal U2


----------



## josb86 (Ago 22, 2012)

uhmmm ya entiendo, otra cosa esta señal de salida conmuta? o es una señal dc lineal ? si mal no entendí cuando los dos voltajes sean iguales la salida del comparador cae a cero y vuelve ha hacer el procedimiento.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 22, 2012)

josb86 dijo:


> uhmmm ya entiendo, otra cosa esta señal de salida conmuta? o es una señal dc lineal ? si mal no entendí cuando los dos voltajes sean iguales la salida del comparador cae a cero y vuelve ha hacer el procedimiento.



Buenas tardes.

Creo que estás algo confundido...

El esquema que muestras está trabajando en la zona lineal del operacional, ten encuenta que hay una realimentación entre la salida del Operacional y la entrada No Inversora, esta realimentación es a través de R3, Q1, Q2 y el Divisor compuesto por R5 y R6.
La tensión de salida sería 1+(R5/R6) x la tensión en la entrada No Inversora (1,09)
Otra cosa es si nos planteamos ¿Qué tensión tendremos en la salida  del Operacional?, esto es más complicado ya que, en principio desconocemos las ganancias de los Transistores Q1 y Q2.

Si lo analizas es un Amplificador de tensión con una ganancia de x2, simplemente se ha introducido un Transistor en el circuito de realimentación, con este Transistor conseguimos una ganancia en corriente, es como funcionan todas (o casi todas) las  Fuentes de Alimentación lineales.
Quizás lo que confunde un poco es que el transistor de paso sea un PNP en lugar de uno NPN, 
pero en el fondo es lo mismo.
Por cierto, si lo que pretendemos es hacer un Regulador Lineal, poner un Transistor PNP en lugar de uno NPN tienes sus ventajas pero eso es otro tema 


Sal U2


----------



## Dano (Ago 22, 2012)

Hago un agregado, para evitar confusiones, el resutlado que di antes de 1.2v fue a ojo, calculando el divisor de tensión da 1.09v (como lo puso miguelus).

Saludos.


----------



## Resurrectioncol (Sep 2, 2012)

En mi curso de electrónica acabamos de empezar a estudiar los amplificadores operacionales. Revisando el libro de circuitos microelectrónicos de Horenstein, encontré un ejercicio en el que se plantea un método para medir la ganancia en lazo abierto de un amplificador operacional. 
El enunciado es el siguiente:
"Suponga que RA es mucho mayor que R1 y R2. Encuentre una expresión aproximada para vout/vin *tratando la combinación del amplificador operacional, RA y RB como un amplificador operacional con una ganancia en lazo abierto reducido por el factor RB/(RA+RB)*".
El circuito es el siguiente:




La parte que puse en negrita es la que me confunde, es decir, ¿a qué se refiere el autor con esta frase? Agradezco al que pueda aclarame esto, hago énfasis en que no busco que me resuelvan el problema sino una ayuda para poder entenderlo y resolverlo por mi cuenta.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2012)

A que tenés que calcular la ganancia como si tuvieras solamente R1,R2 y un AO ficticio de ganancia finita Ax.
Donde Ax = Ao*Rb/(Ra+Rb)  ; Ao ganancia a lazo abierto.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 22, 2012)

buenas!,

Adjunto lo que estoy usando como circuito de prueba.

El AO es LM324
R4 = R2 = 100K
R1 = R3 = 1K

Conectado a V1 y a V2 estan los dos terminales de un shunt cuya caida es de 33mV cuando hay un consumo aprox de 4A

Alimentacion de operacional: 5v, alimentacion de carga: 12V (tambien probe alimentar ambos a 12v desde distintas fuentes con masa comun)

Esta aplicacion es para detectar cuando se desconecta / conecta una carga (lampara), el shunt es el fusible de la misma y esta puesto en el cable positivo.

Tension con respecto a masa para los casos:
a)- Lampara desconectada: V1 = 12v, V2 = 12v. Diferencial en shunt: 0v
b)- Lampara conectada: V1 = 12v, V2 = 11.967v. Diferencial en shunt: 33mV

En simulacion, obtengo, para estos valores: 0.2v a la salida del operacional cuando la carga esta desconectada, y 3.5v cuando la carga esta conectada (como si funcionara bien la deteccion!!)

Pero en la realidad, obtengo 5v (o cerca de 12v si alimento AO con 12v) sea cual fuere el caso, exceptuando si desconecto directamente el positivo que va hacia la carga, donde ahi obtengo unos 100mV a la salida del AO. (Pero en mi aplicacion, el positivo de la carga estaria permanentemente conectado, la carga se conecta / desconecta a traves del negativo)

¿alguna idea de que puedo estar haciendo mal? ¿El operacional elegido funciona con diferencias de potencial tan chicas? (no se como averiguarlo en el datasheet)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 22, 2012)

Para esos niveles de tensión, vas a tener que usar un amplificador instrumental ya que la tensión de offset influye.

De todas formas tal vez podrías buscar otras soluciones, como por ej. un opto que se banque esos 4A (es mucha corriente para el led, pero quien te dice, tal vez se consigue algún modelo), incluso hace poco ví un tema en el foro en la sección de uC, que había Shunts usando optos que te tiraban el valor de la corriente que circulaba (no recuerdo el tema).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2012)

Amigo, debes preveer en caso de que la resistencia SHUNT, se abra. El circuito dara salida correcta cuando no!.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 22, 2012)

@cosme,

Pense en usar un rele, pero la bobina del mismo presentaria mucha resistencia y bajaria notablemente la intensidad de la lampara. Opto con led de 4A??? no se si sera encontrable algo asi.

Por otro lado, tenes idea si el mismo LM324 se puede usar como instrumental (en la config de 3 AO)?

@gudino: Si el fusible que hace de shunt se abre, tambien es una condicion detectable. En ese caso, la diferencia de potencial seria 12v con lo cual el AO pondria su salida al maximo en teoria.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 22, 2012)

Este tema te puede servir:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/medir-corriente-microcontrolador-atmel-pic-83849/

Pero tené en cuenta que ese componente esta pensado para medir corrientes.... tal vez (habría que ver el precio de esos componentes) se podría implementar algo más sencillo que simplemente te diga si hay o no corriente.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2012)

seaarg dijo:


> @cosme,
> 
> Pense en usar un rele, pero la bobina del mismo presentaria mucha resistencia y bajaria notablemente la intensidad de la lampara. Opto con led de 4A??? no se si sera encontrable algo asi.
> 
> ...



Estamos de acuerdo con lo que comentas, peero, adonde apunta mi detalle es a: NO podras saber cuando la carga este funcionando, y cuando el shunt este abierto, ya que ambos tendran el mismo estado logico.
A menos que esa condicion detectable este en otra parte del circuito.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 22, 2012)

No pude editar, esto es lo que quise comentar previamente:

Algo mucho más básico sería jugar con transistores, usando una resistencia de shunt que sirva para polarizar la juntura base/emisor. Algo así:






Es decir, ese circuito solo serviría para generar un nivel lógico (en este caso usé un led como indicador) en función de si la carga está o no conectada y si está funcionando a plena carga (osea a 4A). 

Eso si, la potencia sobre la R de shunt deberá ser de por lo menos 5w.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 22, 2012)

@gudino, tenes razon. Estoy determinando la manera de discriminar switch de lampara encendido / apagado para complementar la medicion.

@cosme: Esa seria la solucion optima que haria, si no fuera porque el requerimiento es no modificar la instalacion: el shunt no puede estar sobre el negativo, sino sobre el positivo: El shunt en si es el fusible de la lampara.

Estaba haciendo unas pruebitas usando, en vez de un AO, simplemente unos arreglos de resistencias como divisores de tension, ya no tomando obviamente de los 33mV sino usando la lampara como una resistencia muy baja a masa. Si esta se desconecta, quedan reconfigurados los divisores de tension. Voy a desarrollarlo un poquito y me explicare mejor.

Eso si, si alguien sabe como puedo trabajar con estos 33mV sin modificar la instalacion (vuelvo a AO diferencial) avise!!

Esto me gusto para probar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/duda-resistencia-shunt-47011/#post400619

No me seria inconveniente fabricar VCC y VEE, aunque no se si en escencia no es lo mismo que hice yo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 22, 2012)

seaarg dijo:


> ...@cosme: Esa seria la solucion optima que haria, si no fuera porque el requerimiento es no modificar la instalacion: el shunt no puede estar sobre el negativo, sino sobre el positivo: El shunt en si es el fusible de la lampara.
> ...



Usá un PNP y que todo te quede contra Vcc, es decir el mismo circuito:






Eso si, con el fusible solo no haces nada, vas a tener que agregar si o si una resistencia.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 22, 2012)

Hola Amigo seaarg, bien comprendo lo que planteas, respecto al comentario que haces sobre utilizar una pequeña lampara como resistencia shunt, recuerda la variacion ohmica que presenta la misma, durante el encendido. Si bien esta NO seria tan abrupta, pero aun asi puede ocasionarte problemas. 
PD:/ Es decir las lamparas poseen un coeficiente negativo de temperatura.


----------



## seaarg (Oct 22, 2012)

Claro, para llegar a 0.6 es necesaria la resistencia si o si, pero esto ya va en contra del requerimiento de diseño que es no modificar nada. Aunque no parezca, con una R que haga caer 0.6v se nota como se viene abajo la luz de la lampara.

Con divisores logre detectar carga desconectada / conectada, SIEMPRE Y CUANDO el interruptor que le da positivo a la carga este apagado. Al estar prendido claro, ya tengo casi 12v en el extremo de la carga y ya queda indetectable la conexion / desconexion de la carga.

@gudino: El shunt seria el fusible, no la lampara.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2012)

seaarg dijo:


> Claro, para llegar a 0.6 es necesaria la resistencia si o si, pero esto ya va en contra del requerimiento de diseño que es no modificar nada. Aunque no parezca, con una R que haga caer 0.6v se nota como se viene abajo la luz de la lampara.....



Ok, entonces ni siquiera podés agregar un shunt, por lo tanto esto:



			
				seaarg dijo:
			
		

> Esto me gusto para probar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/duda-resistencia-shunt-47011/#post400619



Tampoco te sirve, ya que requiere de un shunt de 0,1 ohm.

Entonces volviendo al shunt con fusible que solo genera 30mV a 4A, entonces por no poder modificar en nada la instalación, ahí si te recomiendo que pruebes con un instrumental, usa 3 operacionales del lm324 y hace esto:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amplificador_de_instrumentación

Tené en cuena bien la polarización de los amplificadores, ya que para alimentarlos necesitas 1,5v para arriba (Vee+1,5v) o para abajo de la fuente (Vcc-1,5v).


----------



## seaarg (Oct 23, 2012)

Estoy haciendo esta prueba que adjunto, cambiando un poco el enfoque de como resolver el problema.

Uso en vez de un operacional, un comparador LM339

Otra vez, en simulacion funciona barbaro, pero tengo que ver si en la realidad haria lo mismo 

Lo que no se como hacer, es como encontrar en el datasheet (bajo que nombre de parametro o algo asi) que valor minimo de mV de diferencia entre inversora y no-inversora hace que el comparador cambie su salida.

PD: Disculpas por lo desprolijo de esta captura de pantalla, en proteus voy tirando componentes asi que las conexiones cruzan para todos lados.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 23, 2012)

Mirá lo único que te puedo decir es que ese modelo tiene 5mV de offset, osea sin meter nada a la entrada, ya estarías midiendo como máximo una diferencia de 5mV.

De última nos perdés nada con probarlo a ver que pasa. 

Otra, fijate si podés conseguirte un OP07, es barato y tiene poco offset (75uV como mínimo) y podrías implementar un circuito como el del post que mencionaste.


----------



## 123Gs (Nov 19, 2012)

Buenas con todos tengo una duda en los cálculos que he realizado, he diseñado un atenuador resistivo al cual le añadí un circuito de protección con diodos que en teoría tendría un voltaje de salida de 2.8 Vpp.

Deseo saber si los cálculos que adjunto están bien para el hallar de la corriente de consumo de los diodos y la potencia de la resistencia de 10k, ya que tome como referencia 220Vrms de tensión ingresados en el peor de los casos a la escala x10.


----------



## miguelus (Nov 20, 2012)

Buenos días 123Gs

Sin entrar a repasar tus cálculos (Que seguro que están bien) te planteo la siguiente cuestión...

Si pones las Resistencias de un valor 100  veces mayor todo funcionará mejor y tendrás menos disipación de potencia.
Para esta aplicación, intenta buscar otro operacional mejor que el 741 p.e. el TL081.
El TL081 tiene entrada a J–FET lo cual sería ideal para este tipo de aplicación, además es muy barato.

Sal U2


----------



## 123Gs (Nov 20, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días 123Gs
> 
> Sin entrar a repasar tus cálculos (Que seguro que están bien) te planteo la siguiente cuestión...
> 
> ...



La verdad el operacional que estoy usando es el TL082 puse el 741 solo para completar el diagrama, he realizado varias pruebas y con resistencia de mayor valor pues al ingresarle por decir valores pequeños de voltajes de señal esta al ser atenuada me la reproduce con mucho ruido es por eso que deje esos valores de resistencia mi duda es si esta bien el cálculo porque estoy haciendo las operaciones con valores rms o lo que estoy haciendo es erroneo.


----------



## achop (Abr 18, 2013)

Hola! Actualmente estoy realizando el siguiente proyecto: se trata de un AO como sumador no inversor que suma un offset de 2.5V a una señal de un sensor ± 2.5V para así poder leer la señal +5-0V con un Arduino (lleva un ADC unipolar).
La duda que tengo es relacionada con la alimentación del AO, ya que en principio quiero usar un LM741 con una alimentación asimétrica +12V - GND (recuerdo que la señal de salida siempre sera positiva), seria posible realizarlo con esta alimentacion? O debería usar un LM358?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2013)

La señal de salida es siempre positiva pero la de entrada no. Sea cual sea el operacional que uses, necesitaras alimentacion positiva y negativa, y con el margen que la hoja de datos te indique, que puede llegar a ser uno o dos voltios mayor que la entrada mas positiva o menor que la mas negativa.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 18, 2013)

Está bien lo que tenés pensado hacer, pero tené en cuenta esto:

1- En forma ideal como máximo podés tener una tensión de -2,5V a la entrada.

2- En la realidad como dijo *chclau* arriba, los operacionales que no son rail-to-rail tienen limitaciones en su excursión de salida, por ej. un 358 alimentado con 12v, tiene un rango útil a la entrada de 1,5v a 10,5v (ver hojas de datos).

3- Como se da "2-" en el 358, ahora "1-" queda todavía más limitado y por lo tanto tu tensión negativa máxima será -1v (-2,5V+1,5v=-1v). Por lo tanto sería mejor que uses 3,25v de offset y así tenés el mismo rango dinámico para las señales positivas como para las negativas (+/-1,75v).

4- Si, podés usar un 741, tanto con el 358 como con el 741, requieren de esta tensión de offset para trabajar.


----------



## achop (Abr 18, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Está bien lo que tenés pensado hacer, pero tené en cuenta esto:
> 
> 1- En forma ideal como máximo podés tener una tensión de -2,5V a la entrada.
> 
> ...



No se sí me explicado bien, no quiero una señal +/- 1,75V a la salida del AO, la salida de este siempre debe ser positiva.





chclau dijo:


> La señal de salida es siempre positiva pero la de entrada no. Sea cual sea el operacional que uses, necesitaras alimentacion positiva y negativa, y con el margen que la hoja de datos te indique, que puede llegar a ser uno o dos voltios mayor que la entrada mas positiva o menor que la mas negativa.



Entonces, si uso un AO simple supply no funcionaria correctamente? Por lo que entiendo (por el hecho de que la señal de entrada puede ser -) estoy obligado a alimentarlo simétricamente? Pues vaya faena, porque a ver de donde saco yo tensión negativa de mi circuito (al no ser que emplee una masa virtual!).


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 18, 2013)

achop dijo:


> No se sí me explicado bien, no quiero una señal +/- 1,75V a la salida del AO, la salida de este siempre debe ser positiva.



Yo no me expliqué bien entonces.

Para que se entienda por ej con un operacional de ganancia unitaria, tu rango de entrada puede ser de +/-1,75v, con lo cual a la salida del operacional vas a tener una señal que varíe de 1,5v a 5v (si usas 3,25v de offset como te digo).


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2013)

No, disculpame, me equivoque, si haces la configuracion sumadora no renes problema, fijate en la explicacion de cosmefulanito que esta bien.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 19, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> 2- En la realidad como dijo *chclau* arriba, los operacionales que no son rail-to-rail tienen limitaciones en su excursión de salida, por ej. un 358 alimentado con 12v, tiene un rango útil a la entrada de 1,5v a 10,5v (ver hojas de datos).



Cosme, ¿Como se llama el parametro de la hoja de datos que determina esto? o ¿Como lo veo en la hoja de datos?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 19, 2013)

En algunas hojas te dan el dato del "voltage range", como por ejemplo el LM358, pero si te fijás dice esto:



Es decir que en principio podrías tener una salida que va de 0v a Vcc-1,5v.

Sin embargo yo te aseguro que en la práctica eso no se dá, si alimentás a ese operacional con 12v usando fuente simple, y querés una salida de 0,7v, vas a ver que como mínimo obtenés 1,5v.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 19, 2013)

Comprendo, entonces como regla a falta de mejor dato podriamos decir que lo que se me quita arriba, tengo que quitarlo abajo.

¿Algo similar se aplica a un comparador en las entradas? Vale decir, si tengo en la entrada negativa una referencia de 0.1V para hacer algo que active al superar ese umbral, no podria hacerlo? Como se llama el parametro para los valores extremos en las entradas de un AO y/o comparador?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 19, 2013)

Me quedé pensando en la hoja de datos del 358 y me rectifico.

Eso que dije que la tensión a la salida iría de 1,5v a Vcc-1,5v se debería dar con el 741 o con un operacional que trabaja con fuente doble, con el 358 que justamente está preparado para trabajar con fuente simple no, eso es lo que lo diferencia del resto, que es un rail-to-rail a medias.

Más tarde hago unas pruebas con un 358 que tengo por ahí les comento.



			
				seaarg dijo:
			
		

> ¿Algo similar se aplica a un comparador en las entradas? Vale decir, si tengo en la entrada negativa una referencia de 0.1V para hacer algo que active al superar ese umbral, no podria hacerlo? Como se llama el parametro para los valores extremos en las entradas de un AO y/o comparador?



Yo me fijaría más que nada en el offset. Si tu tensión de comparación es superior al máximo offset que podrías llegar a tener, se supone que debería funcionar si esa diferencia de tensión se encuentra dentro del rango de alimeantación del operacional. 

Por ej. el 358 dice que tiene 7mV max de offset (sin tener en cuenta las corrientes), con lo cual en 1era instancia debería funcionar.

Cuando haga la prueba del 358, pruebo en la configuración comparador


----------



## opamp (Abr 19, 2013)

seaarg, se le conoce como voltaje de saturación, Vsat. Los AO típicos tienen +/-Vsat como 1.5V inferior a las alimentaciones, los comparadores se acercan más a la fuente y tienen la ventaja de que muchos son a colector abierto.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 19, 2013)

Estuve probando y la cosa es así:

- LM358 funciona tal como dice la hoja de datos, lo saturás para arriba y a la salida tenés Vcc-1,5v aproximadamente, lo saturás para abajo y a la salida tenés unos pocos mV. En modo lineal, como amplificador no inversor no tiene problemas con trabajar con salidas menores a 1,5v y lo mismo sucede en la configuración restador (pata neg. a una tensión).

- 741 en cambio si se da lo que decía, el tipo cuando lo saturás para abajo presenta 1,5V a la salida.

Sobre comparar 100mV con el LM358, usando un led a la salida, efectivamente funciona sin problemas, incluso llegue a llevarlo a una diferencia de 40mV y seguía funcionando bien.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 19, 2013)

Muchas gracias a ambos, son dudas que tuve siempre ya que en simulacion las cosas siempre andan "bien"


----------



## achop (Abr 20, 2013)

Por tanto, entiendo que el LM358 quizás se adapta mejor a mi aplicación que el LM741?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 20, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Por tanto, entiendo que el LM358 quizás se adapta mejor a mi aplicación que el LM741?



Si, porque tu salida podrá ir de 0 a 5v, por lo tanto está bien que uses 2,5v de offset.


----------



## achop (Abr 23, 2013)

Una duda, un circuito RC tipo sujetador de voltaje me puede servir para mi aplicación? Puede ser más interesante de implementar, por su sencillez.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Una duda, un circuito RC tipo sujetador de voltaje me puede servir para mi aplicación? Puede ser más interesante de implementar, por su sencillez.



¿Qué es un "RC tipo sujetador de voltaje"? ¿podrías subir el circuito?

Me imagino que puede ser un capacitor de acople seguido de un divisor resistivo antes del ADC, eso puede funcionar solo si la señal a medir es alterna, si es continua no.


----------



## achop (Abr 23, 2013)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Qué es un "RC tipo sujetador de voltaje"? ¿podrías subir el circuito?
> 
> Me imagino que puede ser un capacitor de acople seguido de un divisor resistivo antes del ADC, eso puede funcionar solo si la señal a medir es alterna, si es continua no.



Más o menos es eso, con un diodo y una fuente de tensión que aporta el offset deseado. La señal a medir puede estar entre +10V y -10V y no es periódica, puede estar alrededor de +7 (p.ej) durante horas y después bajar a -5V...
La idea de esta aplicación es registrar valores de tensión que nos proporciona cierto aparato y realizar un registro continuo (muestreo a 0,25 ms) durante un día completo para poder detectar incidencias, posibles averías...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 23, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Más o menos es eso, con un diodo y una fuente de tensión que aporta el offset deseado. La señal a medir puede estar entre +10V y -10V y no es periódica, puede estar alrededor de +7 (p.ej) durante horas y después bajar a -5V...
> La idea de esta aplicación es registrar valores de tensión que nos proporciona cierto aparato y realizar un registro continuo (muestreo a 0,25 ms) durante un día completo para poder detectar incidencias, posibles averías...



Y si haces eso, ¿qué pasa con el capacitor?

Pensá, vas a tener por ej. 7v durante horas, eso es igual a tener una continua y un capacitor en serie, tiene un efecto sobre esa continua ¿cuál?. 

Como tu tensión ya de por si es grande (dato que en un primer momento no diste), podrías emplear una "red de resistencias" (en realidad son solo 2 resistencia) y luego le podés agregar 2 diodos de protección. Algo así:



De esa adaptación vas a tener que calcular:

- R1
- R2
- Voffset

No es difícil de calcularlo, pero tal vez te cueste generar esa tensión de offset sin un buffer.


----------



## achop (Abr 24, 2013)

Puntualizo, la señal a medir varía de +-10V pero ya tenía previsto poner un divisor de tensión para bajarlo a +-2,5V.
La señal de offset pensaba sacarla, aprovechando la alimentación a +12V y ponerle una r y un zener de 2,5V.
He simulado ese circuito y parece funcionar correctamente, y lo más importante (y que no he logrado con los AO) es que la tensión de salida sigue perfectamente la de entrada y no distorsiona el offset.
El esquema del circuito sujetador de voltaje es el adjunto.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

Ok, pero nuevamente si vos decís que vas a tener una tensión de entrada de 7v durante horas, estás diciendo que la fuente de entrada puede ser una señal continua, por lo tanto ¿qué pasa con ese capacitor de paso?. 

Te propongo que en tu simulación reemplaces la fuente de señal de entrada por una tensión continua y veas lo que pasa.


----------



## achop (Abr 26, 2013)

Una duda, es necesario poner un condensador en serie a la entrada de señal analógica? Si es así, como de calcula?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Una duda, es necesario poner un condensador en serie a la entrada de señal analógica? Si es así, como de calcula?



No respondiste a la pregunta que te hice, si estás trabajando con una tensión continua, ¿tiene sentido poner un capacitor en serie? 

No, no tiene sentido, porque un capacitor en serie bloquea la tensión continua, por lo tanto la solución que planteaste no sirve para medir tensiones continuas y solo podés usarla cuando medís una señal alterna.

Te recomiendo que veas el circuito que publiqué, para darte una mano si no sabés como obtener los valores de los componentes, plantea Thévenin o superposición (en este caso es lo mismo) sin tener en cuenta los diodos de protección. Eso debería resultar en una expresión de este tipo:

[LATEX]V_{(ADC)}=V_{senial}.k_{1}+V_{offset}.k_{2}[/LATEX]

K1 y K2 dependerán de los valores que le des a R1 y R2.


----------



## achop (Abr 26, 2013)

Vamos a ver, la señal es alterna porque PUEDE variar entre positivo y negativo pero NO ES PERIÓDICA y puede estar durante un tiempo a un valor CASI constante (variando pocos mV) o estar permanentemente en positivo, depende de factores externos no controlables. Las simulaciones que hecho, con un AO sumador no inversor con un LM358 y con una señal capturada con un DAQ y Labview y SIN CONDENSADOR DE ACOPLE han presentado realimentaciones no deseadas (debidas a la fuente de tension DC del offset) a la señal a medir. Las simulaciones CON CONDENSADOR DE ACOPLE parecen funcionar mejor, sin presentar esa realimentacion no deseada pero la señal de salida obtenida difiere un poco de la señal de entrada (sin contar el offset). Alguien ha realizado un proyecto de estas características (no un LM35 midiendo temperaturas positivas o amplificadores de audio) y me puede ayudar?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Vamos a ver, la señal es alterna porque PUEDE variar entre positivo y negativo pero NO ES PERIÓDICA y puede estar durante un tiempo a un valor CASI constante (variando pocos mV) o estar permanentemente en positivo, depende de factores externos no controlables.



¿Cómo la señal puede ser alterna si decís que puede estar horas en una misma tensión? 

Una cosa es que sea variable con un frecuencia insignificante y otra que sea alterna.



achop dijo:


> Las simulaciones que hecho, con un AO sumador no inversor con un LM358 y con una señal capturada con un DAQ y Labview y SIN CONDENSADOR DE ACOPLE han presentado realimentaciones no deseadas (debidas a la fuente de tension DC del offset) a la señal a medir.



Estaría bueno que subas esos circuitos que simulastes.


----------



## achop (Abr 26, 2013)

Una señal es alterna si varía entre positivo y negativo, pero esta puede ser periódica (a frecuencia constante) o no periódica (como es mi caso). Quizás lo mejor sería decir que se trata de una señal analógica entre +10V y -10V.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2013)

achop dijo:


> Una señal es alterna si varía entre positivo y negativo, pero esta puede ser periódica (a frecuencia constante) o no periódica (como es mi caso). Quizás lo mejor sería decir que se trata de una señal analógica entre +10V y -10V.



Perfecto la señal es analógica, pero cuando presenta una variación en terminos de horas dicha señal analógica se puede considerar prácticamente como una continua, a eso voy.

En base a lo que *vos mencionaste *, suponé que tenés 5v pasa 1hr y recién se mueve a -10V. Tu circuito que tendrá un capacitor en serie durante 1hr no va a ver nada y cuando se produzca la variación de 5 a -10v recién ahí vas a ver un glitch y hasta la próxima variación tu circuito no verá nada.

Ya te dí una posible solución usando 2 resistencias, 2 diodos y una tensión de offset, está en vos en ver si se adapta o no a tus necesidades.



Acá te dejo la simulación del circuito que subí antes (obviamente sin los valores de los componentes ):

- Simulando una fuente alterna senoidal de 10Vp y 1kHz:





En verde la señal de entrada y en rojo la salida que irá de 0 a 5V.

- Simulando la fuente como si tuviera un comportamiento en continua (10v):



- Simulando la fuente como si tuviera un comportamiento en continua (-10v):


----------



## achop (Abr 26, 2013)

Pues quizás esta es la mejor solución, ya probare con la señal real que tengo a ver como se comporta. A parte, me gusta la idea de no usar los AO, aunque quizás sería mejor poner un seguidor a la salida no?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 26, 2013)

achop dijo:


> ... A parte, me gusta la idea de no usar los AO, aunque quizás sería mejor poner un seguidor a la salida no?



La impedancia del ADC es alta, por lo que no debería cargar el divisor, después la protección al ADC ya la tenés con los diodos, igual agregando ese buffer agregás una protección más al ADC, así que no está mal.


----------



## chugus (May 14, 2013)

Hola gente, necesito controlar la corriente y la tensión sobe una carga que se conecte a mi circuito. Estuve buscando y di con un circuito en base a un operacional y un Mosfet canal N en el cual se controla el paso de la corriente mediante una tensión en el operacional.

Hasta aquí todo bien, el tema es que no se que función cumple C1 y R2 ya que yo lo he simulado sin estos dos componentes y funciona muy bien igualmente.

Para el control de la tensión he decidido intercalar entre la carga y la alimentación otro Mosfet canal N y enviarle pulsos de PWM con dutty variable para regular la tensión sobre la carga.
Esta bien eso?? Lo veo muy simple.. Pero funciona, como se puede mejorar??

PD: R3 es de 10K, se me paso por alto cambiar su valor.

Adjunto esquema original y esquema modificado.
Gracias un saludo!
-


----------



## miguelus (May 14, 2013)

Buenos días chugus.

C1 se pone entre la salida y la entrada (-), su función es evitar que el OP oscile.

La Resistencia R2 es para añadir una "pseudo" protección al OP, dependiendo de la Impedancia de entrada del OP, cualquier valor de entre 1K y 100K no tiene importancia, pero hay que tener en cuenta que con un valor muy alto de R2 y teniendo en cuenta las capacidades parásitas del circuito, el OP podría tener un comportamiento imprevisto.

Sal U2


----------



## chugus (May 15, 2013)

Muchas gracias por responderme!! Unas consultas mas:

En cuanto a C1 que me decís que evita que el OP oscile, quisiera que me des un ejemplo en que caso puede oscilar?? Oscilaría su salida dependiendo de los valores de sus entradas?? No entiendo muy bien el concepto.

En cuanto a R2 (esquemático original) yo también pensaba lo mismo que es solo de protección, pero se me había ocurrido que podría ser un filtro pasa altos, aunque no tendría tampoco mucho sentido un filtro RC en ese lugar.

En cuanto al circuito en general me gustaría que me des una opinión si esta bien o se puede mejorar, eso es lo que pude simular por ahora. Estoy viendo de hacer unos cambios pero quisiera que me des una opinión desde tu punto de vista.

Un saludo y muchas gracias, me es de mucha utilidad tu respuesta.


----------



## ghostog (Oct 16, 2013)

Hola amigos, 

Me surgió un problema con un AO en modo comparador de un circuito. El problema es el siguiente:

http://prntscr.com/1xrjy2

El AO es el LM741, está polarizado con fuentes de ±15V. Envío voltaje variable a la entrada positiva mientras que la entrada negativa se encuentra a 0V (estoy probando el circuito sin carga).
Cuando la entrada positiva (pin 3) es menor que la entrada negativa (pin 2), el operacional se satura negatívamente (lo que está bien) a un valor de -12V, pero si la entrada positiva resulta ser mayor que la negativa, la salida del amplificador es 6.8 o 7V lo cual me parece raro, obtengo los 12V si la entrada positiva aumenta de valor. Además, cuando en la entrada postiva llegan 0V la salida debería ser 0V también pero en cambio obtengo -2V, no sé si algún offset afecte al AO o sea algo más. Acudo a ustedes por au ayuda.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 16, 2013)

Estás haciendo lio con Gnd y Común


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 16, 2013)

ghostog dijo:


> ...Me surgió un problema con un *AO en modo comparador* de un circuito. El problema es el siguiente:
> http://prntscr.com/1xrjy2


Modo comparador va a ser cuando mandes e- (pin2) a GND . * Así conectado es un seguidor de potencia*.
El circuito en si es un control de motor *por corriente*. 



> Cuando la entrada positiva (pin 3) es menor que la entrada negativa (pin 2), el operacional se satura negatívamente (lo que está bien) a un valor de -12V,


No creas. En *esa *conexión, para que pase eso tiene que estar hecha percha la base del TIP115.



> pero si la entrada positiva resulta ser mayor que la negativa, la salida del amplificador es 6.8 o 7V lo cual me parece raro, obtengo los 12V si la entrada positiva aumenta de valor.


No es raro, en *esa *conexión es lo que tiene que pasar.



> Además, cuando en la entrada postiva llegan 0V la salida debería ser 0V también pero en cambio obtengo -2V, no sé si algún offset afecte al AO o sea algo más.


TIP115 kaput o algo mal conectado.


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 20, 2016)

Mi duda principal es: ¿Es posible reemplazar el HA17741 con el LM741? creo que si por que ya he visto en varias paginas que es un reemplazo. Segundo El LM741 no tiene GND tien un Voltaje negativo, mi pregunta es puedo conectar ese pin de voltaje negativo del LM741 a Tierra? segun yo no deberia haber algun problema, y es que en el circuito que estoy haciendo viene conectado a tierra pero originalmente con el ha17741. Espero que me diera a entender Gracias  ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2016)

En que lo vas a usar ? Ya que hay operacionales mucho mejores 

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 20, 2016)

De que se puede se puede, difieren del fabricante pero en distribución de pines son ambos iguales. Lo de si  se puede conectar a tierra también se puede pero siempre depende del rango de valores que tomará la entrada de señal. El hecho de conectarlo a GND restringe a la señal de entrada en cuanto a los valores negativos o cercanos a cero que pudiera tomar.

Como sugiere Dosmetros, explica la finalidad del montaje, hay varias alternativas a ese amplificador que pudiesen tener un mejor desempeño.

Saludos


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 20, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En que lo vas a usar ? Ya que hay operacionales mucho mejores
> 
> Saludos !


 
lo pienso usar en un medidor de campo 





Daniel Meza dijo:


> De que se puede se puede, difieren del fabricante pero en distribución de pines son ambos iguales. Lo de si se puede conectar a tierra también se puede pero siempre depende del rango de valores que tomará la entrada de señal. El hecho de conectarlo a GND restringe a la señal de entrada en cuanto a los valores negativos o cercanos a cero que pudiera tomar.
> 
> Como sugiere Dosmetros, explica la finalidad del montaje, hay varias alternativas a ese amplificador que pudiesen tener un mejor desempeño.
> 
> Saludos


 
en al distribución de pines no muy seguro *por*q*ue* el ha17741 si tiene la tierra pero el lm741 no. Como es eso que dices de que depende del rango de valores que tomara la señal de entrada, prentendo que mi circuito este conectado a una pila de 9v


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 20, 2016)

Veamos tu circuito. Ese operacional tiene su terminal de alimentación negativa designada por -VEE y no como GND. Quizá en tu circuito esté conectada a GND y por eso la confusión.

Con lo del rango de la señal me refiero a los valores que tomará la señal a procesar, digamos de 0-3V. Siendo así la situación, este operacional tendrá problemas al tratar la señal cuando esta tome un valor cercano a 0 (en el caso particular que lo alimentes con fuente única). 

Resumiendo,---->comparte tu circuito para sugerir una mejor idea.


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 20, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Veamos tu circuito. Ese operacional tiene su terminal de alimentación negativa designada por -VEE y no como GND. Quizá en tu circuito esté conectada a GND y por eso la confusión.
> 
> Con lo del rango de la señal me refiero a los valores que tomará la señal a procesar, digamos de 0-3V. Siendo así la situación, este operacional tendrá problemas al tratar la señal cuando esta tome un valor cercano a 0 (en el caso particular que lo alimentes con fuente única).
> 
> Resumiendo,---->comparte tu circuito para sugerir una mejor idea.



aqui esta muchas gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2016)

Ya veo, no habrá problemas porque P1 agrega un offset a la señal de entrada manteniéndola lejana del valor de 0 volts. Haz la prueba con confianza utilizando el HA17741.


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 21, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Ya veo, no habrá problemas porque P1 agrega un offset a la señal de entrada manteniéndola lejana del valor de 0 volts. Haz la prueba con confianza utilizando el HA17741.



si bueno el problema es que no hay en existencia HA17741 donde vivo XD, asi por eso decidi usar el lm741 . Aun asi no creo que haya problema o si...?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2016)

Pensé al revés. No habrá problema, haz la prueba sin temor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2016)

Dale tranquilo , sinó probale LM358 , LM324 o TL081 que son mejores , baratos y fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 21, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Pensé al revés. No habrá problema, haz la prueba sin temor.


solo una ultima cosa funcionara en proto??


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 21, 2016)

si funcionará ahí, vamos amigo... trata de ser más aventado en estos temas, no pasa de que no funcione.


----------



## lechuga2015 (May 21, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> si funcionará ahí, vamos amigo... trata de ser más aventado en estos temas, no pasa de que no funcione.


 
Jajaja solo que es posible que repruebe XD GRACIAS !!

Hola podrías explicarme el circuito, ya lo hice pero la verdad me cuesta trabajo entender como funcionan sus partes. Es un medidor de campo electromagnético.


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 20, 2018)

Aquí adjunto un circuito con cuatro operacionales LM741  con fuente simple de 12.8V  a tierra. 
Comparan con una tensión de referencia dada por un zener de  5.1v
Todos las lecturas  de tensión son superiores a 12.8V. supongo que es absurdo, pero no entiendo el motivo, pues por las líneas de esas tensiones además circula corriente.
Gracias por vuestras explicaciones.
Ah-. El programa es el LIVEWIRE


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2018)

¿ De que valor son los preset (VR1, 2, 3, 4) ?


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 20, 2018)

son de 10K los cuatro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2018)

fnodcas dijo:


> Aquí adjunto un circuito con cuatro operacionales LM741  con fuente simple de 12.8V  a tierra.
> Comparan con una tensión de referencia dada por un zener de  5.1v
> Todos las lecturas  de tensión son superiores a 12.8V. supongo que es absurdo, pero no entiendo el motivo, pues por las líneas de esas tensiones además circula corriente.
> Gracias por vuestras explicaciones.
> Ah-. El programa es el LIVEWIRE


Eso que has hecho es un "sumador", y la tensión de salida depende del valor de los potenciómetros y de la suma de cada rama. El problema es que el simulador que has usado es una porquería y no tiene en cuenta que la tensión de salida NUNCA puede exceder a la de alimentación. Observá que la tension de salida de los tres 741 inferiores es de 14.23V. Con los diodos colocados a la entrada del sumador esa tensión no debería exceder los 10V o por ahí.

PD: La alimentación de los 741 no es 12.8 sino 12.1 (o por ahí) por que hay un diodo en serie con los 12.8 que rebaja la alimentación disponible.

PD2: Adivinar un circuito no ayuda a sintetizarlo correctamente...uno debe saber lo que está haciendo antes de pretender simular algo..


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2018)

Sería posible saber ques lo que pretendías hacer o buscabas?


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 21, 2018)

Pretendía hacer un sumador con operacionaless a partir de una fuente simple  variando, el resultado según estén los interruptores on-off. El sumador debía ser tal  que el resultado fuera  proporcional a las salidas activas  del comparador .
Los potenciómetros , que pueden  ser resistencias iguales , están colocados de forma que  si tienen cuatro tensiones iguales en su entrada darán como lectura final dicha tensión. Si tienen 3, los 3/4 de dicha tensión, si tienen dos, la mitad  y así.
En el programa de simulación Livewire ( no tengo otro), cuando los cuatro interruptores están  cerrados, la tensión es mayor que la de referencia,correcto,  y saca en todos ellos un valor igual, absurdo mayor  que Vcc.
Si abro un interruptor, éste se queda en 0.9V, pero me varía la tensión de salida de los otros operacionales, lo que no aqcabo de entender por qué.
Como soy novato en esto, busco saber si es mi error o el del simulador


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

No creo que sea un error del simulador. 
Por las dudas puedes subir el archivo asi lo pruebo?  veo de que se trata?
Por otro lado si necesitas ahora o más adelante un muy buen simulador te recomiendo el Multisim Blue
Es una versión especial en un acuerdo de National Instruments y Mouser por lo que su descarga es totalmente legal
Lo puedes descargar de aqui


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 21, 2018)

En la parte alta está el circuito en cuestión y en la baja  los potenciómetros que constituyen el sumador  el sumador  al que me refiero. Está en formato para el Lvewire.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2018)

fnodcas dijo:


> En la parte alta está el circuito en cuestión y en la baja  los potenciómetros que constituyen el sumador  el sumador  al que me refiero. Está en formato para el Lvewire.


Así como está dibujado los operacionales trabajan como comparadores, cualquiera de ellos con el SW abierto entrega (Casi) la tensión de fuente a la salida.

Coloca los SW a la salida de los operacionales y la entrada (+) la conectas a un divisor de tensión, distinto para cada operacional.
Así puedes conseguir 4 tensiones distintas a las salidas de los operacionales y 16 posibles resultados de suma.






Algo así:

​


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 21, 2018)

gracias Fogonazo.
No me he sabido explicar. Lo que pretendo que llegue al Lm324 es sólo una señal  digital V-F y me de  en el voltímetro el número de V o F que le entran


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

Supongo que lo que decis V o F significa verdadero o falso, por lo tanto se puede interpretar que se trata de un si o un o, o un estado alto o un estado bajo, pero por otro lado queres saber el estado de lo que le entra, si vos queres saber el valor analógico de tu estado alto o bajo, tenes que tener en cuenta cuando este por debajo del valor de ref no tendras nada, un comparador te da salida si esta por encima o nada si esta por debajo, digamos que son estados lógicos, no analógicos.

Por otro lado solo queres saber el valor individula de cad entrada? es decir no te interesa la suma? o tambien te sirve eso, porque en tales casos hay que hacer algunos cambios

Por favor precisa bién lo que necesitas para poder orientarte correctamente, en que piensas emplearlo, tal vez si nos describes la aplicación te podamos ofrecer una solución adecuada a tu necesidad


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 21, 2018)

Es simplemente un contador del número de señales   que  le llegan.  
Pretendía hacer dos circuitos analógicos :
1.-  Uno que contara el número de leds  en un grupo de cuatro que están encendidos. Es decir el resultado  es 0,1,2,3,4.
2.- Lo mismo  pero contando los apagados.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

Necesitas que esa cuenta sea en números o te sirve algo visual por ejemplo un led por cada salida que de un vistazo ves cuantos prendidos, señales que llegan y cuantos apagados, sin señal?


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 21, 2018)

Lo quería en número. Ese es el circuito que estoy intentando conseguir


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2018)

Un sumador con operacionales te entrega una señal analógica, ¿ Como piensas convertir esa señal a digital para activar los números ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2018)

Hola, creo que los op-amps, están en vano. Pues los interruptores correctamente conectados, a una red R2R o conexión ponderada(DAC), puedes obtener una salida análoga. Pero coincido con los compañeros, que aplicación tendrá?


----------



## fnodcas (Ene 22, 2018)

El problema es teórico: contar leds  daqndo una salida  discreta en analógico (0-1-2-3-4 V), pero  parece  que es  más difícil de lo que yo, desde  mi desconocimiento y falta de experiencia, pensaba


----------



## danib (Ago 26, 2018)

Hola Buenas a todos y muchas gracias de antemano.
Os explico lo que quiero hacer así también me podeis dar vuestra opinion.
Lo que quiero hacer es :
Se esta usando una bascula para saber el peso de un saco el cual se llena manualmente hasta alcanzar el peso requerido, todo este sistema es manual, con el problema de que es bastante inexacto dependiendo de las ganas de trabajar que tenga el operario. lo que quiero hacer es automatizar el proceso de carga del saco.
Tengo una celula de carga la cual se alimenta a 5vdc y me da una salida dependiendo del peso que va de 1mv a 5mv,
Quiero aprovechar esa salida para amplificarla con un amplificador operacional, para meterla en una de las entrada analogicas de un arduino, osea hasta 5 voltios como maximo.
He estado mirando por ahí y según he podido leer lo que necesitaría es un lm741 para ampliar esta señal, y que tengo que usar un circuito amplificador no inversor en lazo abierto, lo que no se es que resistencias tengo que colocar para tener una amplificación de 1000 que seria la ideal para el arduino.
Muchas gracias


----------



## chclau (Ago 26, 2018)

danib dijo:


> Hola Buenas a todos y muchas gracias de antemano.
> Os explico lo que quiero hacer así también me podeis dar vuestra opinion.
> Lo que quiero hacer es :
> Se esta usando una bascula para saber el peso de un saco el cual se llena manualmente hasta alcanzar el peso requerido, todo este sistema es manual, con el problema de que es bastante inexacto dependiendo de las ganas de trabajar que tenga el operario. lo que quiero hacer es automatizar el proceso de carga del saco.
> ...


Convendria que digas las caracteristicas de tu celda de carga.
Amplificar x 1000 no es trivial
Amplificar tensiones en el rango de pocos mV tampoco es trivial (y mantener limpia la medida eliminando ruidos, offset y etc.)
Adaptar la impedancia de salida de la celda de carga al amplificador, tampoco es trivial.

Hay soluciones a nivel de modulos que ya saben tomar la salida de una celda de carga y entregarte una tension de varios voltios. Yo que tu empezaria por uno de esos modulos y si te interesa tambien hacer una solucion por tu mismo puedes quiza aprender del integrado que usa el modulo o comenzar a leer sobre amplificacion de instrumentacion.
Un ejemplo de modulo listo para usar, por pocos dolares:
SparkFun Load Cell Amplifier - HX711 - SEN-13879 - SparkFun Electronics


----------



## danib (Ago 26, 2018)

chclau dijo:


> Convendria que digas las caracteristicas de tu celda de carga.
> Amplificar x 1000 no es trivial
> Amplificar tensiones en el rango de pocos mV tampoco es trivial (y mantener limpia la medida eliminando ruidos, offset y etc.)
> Adaptar la impedancia de salida de la celda de carga al amplificador, tampoco es trivial.
> ...


Gracias chclau.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2018)

Amplificar x1000 con un 741 y no liarla es prácticamente imposible.
Bueno, en realidad la señal es de 1 a 5mV, osea 4mV, así que hay que amplificar x1250 y corregir el offset.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

danib dijo:


> Hola Buenas a todos y muchas gracias de antemano.
> Os explico lo que quiero hacer así también me podeis dar vuestra opinion.
> Lo que quiero hacer es :
> Se esta usando una bascula para saber el peso de un saco el cual se llena manualmente hasta alcanzar el peso requerido, todo este sistema es manual, con el problema de que es bastante inexacto dependiendo de las ganas de trabajar que tenga el operario. lo que quiero hacer es automatizar el proceso de carga del saco.
> ...


Un 741 no es para nada adecuado para lo que deseas hacer, hace falta un operacional de instrumentación para ello, afortunadamente en el mercado hay mucho de ellos a muy buen precio

Lee este documento https://www.mouser.com/ds/2/813/hx711_english-1022875.pdf
Fijate esto te sera muy útil Tutorial trasmisor de celda de carga HX711, Balanza Digital

Aquí tienes otro CI con la ventaja que tienes todo el apoyo del fabricante para hacer tus propios desarrollos INA125P
Lee aquí también INA125P and Arduino - Precision Amplifiers Forum - Precision Amplifiers - TI E2E Community

Para utilizar con Arduino How to Connect Load Cell to Arduino

Si necesitas más información solo pidela tengo mucha


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

Por otra parte, se me olvido mencionar, no es necesario un arduino, a la salida se puede colocar directamente un modulo Voltímetro y calibrar para que de la presentación en peso directo.
También vienen placas y modulos con tod lo necesario listo para usar y algunas con gabinete


----------



## danib (Sep 1, 2018)

Muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda
Ya os comento cómo lo hago funcionar
Un saludo


----------

